# Known Donor-Sister



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello ladies (and men), 


Early apologies for the long post.



I've known Ive needed donor eggs since my AMH came back as 0.76 (now 0.37)    it's amazing I got as many eggs as I did in my treatments (11, 9 & 5). Anyway around that time four years ago my sister came round with a present. I opened the box and in it was an egg with the words 'I give my egg to you xxx'. She offered me her fertile eggs after having her three babies and although I was grateful I was also secretly resentful and also though that if it worked she may critique my yet unknown parenting skills. I also felt that she would get overly involved. We didn't have any more money anyway to try again but if we did I wouldn't have gone for it.


That was four years ago and I'd come to terms with being childless and brought a horse and bred her instead   .
Then earlier this year our dad told us he will be giving us some of our inheritance early and will we be getting 21k each in September. My sister then said 'Amanda have IVF again'. I said no as I was ok being childless. She replied 'You will regret it in years to come if you don't' To which I said 'I won't.


Anyway of course I slept on it for a couple of months and woke up and realised that yes indeed I would regret it if I din't try again. So I looked for a clinic and decided on reprofit in Czech Republic . I told her and again she offered me her eggs and I respectfully declined her offer which she took surprisingly well.


Well last night I had a very lucid dream. My sister came to me and gave me a baby and said 'this baby is for you'. I took this as a strong message that she is perfect, we share the same genes and dna why wouldn't she be?
I called her to ask if her offer was still open and she said it was.


I'm so glad I finally opened my eyes and heart to my baby sister who has always supported me throughout my tumultuous cycles and gave both her shoulders for me and my dh to cry when we failed.


Now we will be going to Nurture in Nottingham open evening in September and I want everything! Endo scratch, time lapse, picsi, blasts, assisted hatch etc.


Just wanted to share this with you and hopefully hear from others with known donors   


MAnds x


----------

